# Slow Site



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Everybody, Just wondering if anybody has this problem with this site. Of all the sites on the web that I visit, this site is the slowest I haven't seen sinse using the telephone line for web service. Does anybodt else have this prolem?

Chester Louis SA #64
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I just came online here and it took a minute or two just to open the home page and I am on DSL. 
My old phone modum was faster! 
90s technology today! 

John


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, been that way for over a year now. Nothing is getting any better. I usually click on something then go to LSC and read a bit and come back when its loaded on MLS. I also rarely see the activity on MLS tat I used to. Seems most people are not happy either with the speed issues.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 02 Dec 2012 08:24 AM 
Yep, been that way for over a year now. Nothing is getting any better. I usually click on something then go to LSC and read a bit and come back when its loaded on MLS. I also rarely see the activity on MLS tat I used to. Seems most people are not happy either with the speed issues. 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yes, to all comments above.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

For me, sometimes the site is fast and sometimes it seems to take forever to get a page to open. I have found that on the slow pages, if I click on the link again (if it is still visible on the page I am coming from) then the new page will often load immediately. If the link is no longer available, I click on the browser's "Refresh" button and that often causes the page to update and display immediately. I have seen many other sites have the same problem and use the same solution to effect.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do what Gary does, have several sites open, and select an unread post and then click over to LSC or Garden Railways or another site. 

In my observations, it's been slower ever since the site was moved to it's current location. 

It may be the combination of the software and the location... it's been so long since it's been "snappy" I can't really tell. 

greg 

p.s. Semp you really are not speeding it up unless you missed clicking the right place in the first time. I know it seems it comes faster, but I'll suggest this is because either 1. the data was already coming anyway, or 2. you neglected to click the link and get the request to the server (the click capture area can be small). I watch the browser to see if it has sent the request and/or it's waiting to receive data... the browser will show you this.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg..& others. All or most of the guys i talk to around here said the same thing.. It's just slow from our area no mater what computer you use. Late at night it may run faster, but not always. 
We don't even get on chat any more due to how slow it is. Guys are on another subject before you can ans. any questions there or talk to some one on the subject they were chating about. 

Old program ran must better for our old computers.. Less stuff to download off the old site i guess. 

We now have DSL and one other computer that is great for our live shows, but still the same speed ( slow) on here. 
We watch the send/rec. icon on the task bar and ya if you re-load the link it probably has most of it loaded in the first place.. Just plain takes time from there server.

We know shad is trying to fix the problems, but on our end, it a messed up program or bad server.









We just pet the kitty and try and hang in there once in awhile
.








Note: this took over a min to submit?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Dec 2012 11:17 AM 
I do what Gary does, have several sites open, and select an unread post and then click over to LSC or Garden Railways or another site. 

In my observations, it's been slower ever since the site was moved to it's current location. 

It may be the combination of the software and the location... it's been so long since it's been "snappy" I can't really tell. 

greg 

p.s. Semp you really are not speeding it up unless you missed clicking the right place in the first time. I know it seems it comes faster, but I'll suggest this is because either 1. the data was already coming anyway, or 2. you neglected to click the link and get the request to the server (the click capture area can be small). I watch the browser to see if it has sent the request and/or it's waiting to receive data... the browser will show you this. 

To post this reply, I clicked "Quote" and the window "blanked" (so I know the click was on a link of some sort!)... the IE tab icon changed to the chasing circle animation and then nothing happened further... just the circle going round and round. I waited 30 seconds and still nothing. I clicked the "Refresh" button and the screen IMEDIATELY updated to the edit box I am typing this in. 
Granted, I have considered that maybe it was almost ready to display the data and my second click was superfluous, but it happens WAY TOO often for it to be a simple coincidence. I also have noted that sometimes my second click fails to produce the desired result, but a 3rd (or even 4th) click sometimes does seem to have been the actual cause of the screen update as the update occurs immediately after the click. I have, at times, hit the mouse button like a rabid telegrapher and I feel like that seems to have garnered me the attention of the "system" that I desired. It is as though some server on the internet was busy and just arbitrarily dropped my request packet or it got shoved to the bottom of the activity stack and is being held for ransom but it won't tell me how to pay the ransom to get it out, so my second or 3rd (or 4th... or 50th) finally sneaks through.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what you expect. I went to Google then timed coming back to this form thread, from Google to this quick reply was 25 seconds. It took me longer to write and post this.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Semper... if the wheel started turning and stayed in that direction, then looks like the browser sent the request but never received. 

If the request was received and the browser now understands it is waiting for information, I believe the chasing circle changes direction (and I think goes from gray to green)... I don't use IE all that much, and also have been using IE 10... 

So it does sound as you originally stated, and I did leave out that possibility in my explanation... (meaning you are right and I was wrong in my analysis) that the browser has sent the response, but it was never received... that is really bad... the web site should not have problems receiving requests. 

Yep, sounds like the packet was actually dropped between your computer and the server... now where it was dropped... that's the rub... 

I'll be watching my "animation" just to see if I'm seeing what you do... 


Here's a tracert to mylargescale.com from my house in San Diego, CA: (looks like it spends WAY too much time in atlas.cogento.com) 

C:\Users\greg.GREGS>tracert mylargescale.com 

Tracing route to mylargescale.com [208.94.244.171] 
over a maximum of 30 hops: 

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.10.1 
2 34 ms 27 ms 28 ms cpe-24-165-28-1.san.res.rr.com [24.165.28.1] 
3 13 ms 11 ms 12 ms tge2-4.crlscaij-cer02.socal.rr.com [76.166.18.189] 
4 22 ms 23 ms 22 ms tge0-8-0-1.sndhcaax-ccr02.socal.rr.com [72.129.1.118] 
5 23 ms 22 ms 22 ms agg22.tustcaft-ccr01.socal.rr.com [72.129.1.2] 
6 19 ms 22 ms 23 ms 107.14.19.30 
7 16 ms 15 ms 15 ms ae-1-0.pr0.lax10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.131] 
8 59 ms 211 ms 218 ms te4-3.ccr01.lax05.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.11.133] 
9 15 ms 18 ms 21 ms te0-3-0-5.ccr21.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.44.141] 
10 88 ms 87 ms 86 ms te0-3-0-6.ccr21.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.0.238] 
11 85 ms 84 ms 83 ms te0-0-0-6.ccr21.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.25.217] 
12 96 ms 95 ms 95 ms te0-4-0-1.mpd21.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.5.126] 
13 98 ms 98 ms 96 ms te2-1.mag01.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.30.174] 
14 95 ms 94 ms 94 ms te2-7.mag02.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.84.241] 
15 92 ms 92 ms 94 ms 38.104.86.74 
16 100 ms 95 ms 96 ms DC2SW1.KCMODATACENTER.com [96.43.134.54] 
17 100 ms 102 ms 101 ms www.mylargescale.com [208.94.244.171] 

Trace complete. 

C:\Users\greg.GREGS> 

maybe you could do one and mention your location... 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 02 Dec 2012 12:19 PM 
I'm not sure what you expect. I went to Google then timed coming back to this form thread, from Google to this quick reply was 25 seconds. It took me longer to write and post this. 

Took about 6 seconds to get to type this after clicking the Reply link. That is more normal for any site for me. 
But I have trouble with MANY different forums. My 3 e-mail accounts (MSN, Yahoo and G-Mail) usually update quite quickly, but Trains dot com, Chaski dot org, VitaminDVideo dot com, IndianaRailroads dot org, and sometimes YouTube dot com can take 30 to 50 or 60 seconds to update a page, some times longer if I don't get antsy and reclick a link or click the refresh button. I'd hazard a guess that the 2nd click will produce an IMMEDIATE response about 75% of the time and a 3rd click can produce immediate results in at least 95% of the cases of slow page loading. Since discovering this, I am seldom not "antsy" and any slow update gets a "refresh" in less than 10 seconds of waiting. The only time I give the system any extra time is when I am submitting a posting to a site... then I will wait it out and sometimes the wait can be over a minute.

I needed to edit this response and it took 20 seconds to get to this edit box... BTW, I have a clock displayed on my PC screen all the time, so I have been timing the response time using it, (it is not just a personal perception of the passing of time,)

OOPS! had to edit it again (a few of those URLs were dot ORG not COM) and it took 15 seconds to get to here. I was just headed for the refresh button when it updated in a piece meal way.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is MLS trace for me in NJ 


Tracing route to mylargescale.com [208.94.244.171] 
over a maximum of 30 hops: 

1


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I can say that I have 5 tab open when I open IE and only MLS takes 15+seconds to load initially


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad fact is that this site is dying a slow death. 

It's time for Shad to give this site up to someone with the time and money to run it right.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 02 Dec 2012 01:42 PM 
Sad fact is that this site is dying a slow death. 

It's time for Shad to give this site up to someone with the time and money to run it right. 

Thing is with the subscriptions, forums ads and the Google ads he is bringing in a lot of money. Much more then the other sites that are mostly free. I know other sites that run by donation and/or free and are much faster in all respects. Never mind that posting photos is plain and simple too. Just seems he plainly doesn't care. One of the major reasons I won't subscribe anymore.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 02 Dec 2012 01:42 PM 
Sad fact is that this site is dying a slow death. 

It's time for Shad to give this site up to someone with the time and money to run it right. 
........................................................................................................ 
Just testing to see how long it took to get to the other side of the country to rivette's web page and BAMB. 
Your web came up almost before i get my finger off the mouse.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the only site I have trouble with. All the other sites load fast, and are never down.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I just did some tests and I got a best time of 14.6 seconds. In comparison LSC and the 78ths lounge load in under 3 seconds.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I have some spare server capacity on a pretty fast connection...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Dec 2012 12:25 PM 
Thanks Semper... if the wheel started turning and stayed in that direction, then looks like the browser sent the request but never received. 

If the request was received and the browser now understands it is waiting for information, I believe the chasing circle changes direction (and I think goes from gray to green)... I don't use IE all that much, and also have been using IE 10... 

So it does sound as you originally stated, and I did leave out that possibility in my explanation... (meaning you are right and I was wrong in my analysis) that the browser has sent the response, but it was never received... that is really bad... the web site should not have problems receiving requests. 

Yep, sounds like the packet was actually dropped between your computer and the server... now where it was dropped... that's the rub... 

I'll be watching my "animation" just to see if I'm seeing what you do... 


Here's a tracert to mylargescale.com from my house in San Diego, CA: (looks like it spends WAY too much time in atlas.cogento.com) 

C:\Users\greg.GREGS>tracert mylargescale.com 

Tracing route to mylargescale.com [208.94.244.171] 
over a maximum of 30 hops: 

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.10.1 
2 34 ms 27 ms 28 ms cpe-24-165-28-1.san.res.rr.com [24.165.28.1] 
3 13 ms 11 ms 12 ms tge2-4.crlscaij-cer02.socal.rr.com [76.166.18.189] 
4 22 ms 23 ms 22 ms tge0-8-0-1.sndhcaax-ccr02.socal.rr.com [72.129.1.118] 
5 23 ms 22 ms 22 ms agg22.tustcaft-ccr01.socal.rr.com [72.129.1.2] 
6 19 ms 22 ms 23 ms 107.14.19.30 
7 16 ms 15 ms 15 ms ae-1-0.pr0.lax10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.131] 
8 59 ms 211 ms 218 ms te4-3.ccr01.lax05.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.11.133] 
9 15 ms 18 ms 21 ms te0-3-0-5.ccr21.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.44.141] 
10 88 ms 87 ms 86 ms te0-3-0-6.ccr21.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.0.238] 
11 85 ms 84 ms 83 ms te0-0-0-6.ccr21.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.25.217] 
12 96 ms 95 ms 95 ms te0-4-0-1.mpd21.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.5.126] 
13 98 ms 98 ms 96 ms te2-1.mag01.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.30.174] 
14 95 ms 94 ms 94 ms te2-7.mag02.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.84.241] 
15 92 ms 92 ms 94 ms 38.104.86.74 
16 100 ms 95 ms 96 ms DC2SW1.KCMODATACENTER.com [96.43.134.54] 
17 100 ms 102 ms 101 ms www.mylargescale.com [208.94.244.171] 

Trace complete. 

C:\Users\greg.GREGS> 

maybe you could do one and mention your location... 

Greg 


Hey Greg and Jason,


Just how do you guys do this "trace" thing? Just curious because I'm one of the "unwashed masses" out here, not one of the computer geeks. Looked up "tracert, but not real sure how to do. Can one of you guys elucidate about this process?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

When Shad first started with the overabundance of ads, I complained about the ads and was told "Subscribe, and the slow loading will go away". Apparently not so. It takes time for all the graphics associated with all the advertising to load, combined with all the animations and low and behold, slower than dirt. I personally do as others have stated and read this site secondary to the other sites I read. There are still good people with great posts here, but as has been said by others, if Shad can't improve the performance of the site I may just stop visiting. 

Bob C.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys: 

Yes, extremely slow. 

I posted a question about this over a year ago and many members stated that they had no problem. ???? 
Sometimes this site is so slow that I Just give up and move over to the other forum. 
The problem is this forum has more memebers and consequently more advice than on the other forum. 

The live steam section is best on this forum. 

Not a member of either forum although I have donated funds to the other forum as that forum just seems to be a friendlier environment. 

Too many meanies on this forum, especially one person in particular, although I still am interested in their (his) postings. 

The dating ad featuring the hot busty middle aged babes is really not suitable for a model train forum as youngsters must also be viewing this forum. 
There is a proper place for hot busty middle aged babes. This is not it. 

Norman


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

The quality of the posts too has been steadily decreasing as well... Not that I mind new people who have questions, but when I first joined it was because of the fine modelers that posted. Granted some of them still post, while others have moved on to other sites. I'm guilty of not being able to add to the modeling posts as much as I would like. Heck I have a running thread that goes back to 2009 on a building that I haven't completed yet. That said I try and post here and on LSC because it seems that more modelers are posting step by step type articles on LSC. The slowest of the site loading doesn't bother me as much as the content, or lack of content. I can only stand so much of "That looks good," "Good job" etc type posts. 
The loss of the archives was a big hit to this site..









Craig


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Assuming you are using Windows...

Click the Start button and select "RUN..."

Type in: CMD

In the window that opens, type: tracert mylargescale.com

and press "Enter".

I get the following:

C:\Users\Semper Vaporo>tracert mylargescale.com
Tracing route to mylargescale.com [208.94.244.171]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.


C:\Documents and Settings\Gary>tracert mylargescale.com


Tracing route to mylargescale.com [208.94.244.171]
over a maximum of 30 hops:


1


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

My computer speed is also slow but that's for E V E R Y T H I N G ! So I rarely notice any difference between sites in access speed. 

Its my lousy service provider deliberately providing crappy DSL service hoping to push users onto its shiny (and more expensive) fiber-optic service. 

I would say don't be too harsh on Shad lest he decide that life IS easier without all the static and shut the doors, don't think it can happen?, just ask all the guys on G Scale Mad what happened when they gnashed their teeth once too often to that sites owner. Boom, one day he said that's enough and now its gone... 

One thing I would say is if someone doesn't like the level of topics, how about adding with your own topics? 

To me the primary reason for the drop off of posts (on ALL hobby forums) has everything to do with the impact of 4 years of crappy economy taking its toll on modelers and newbies, there simply is a WHOLE LOT LESS of us than 5-6 years ago and alot of people have simply dropped out or sold out due to the economy...heck I can't afford anything so I don't post anywhere near as much as I did simply because I havent been able to do as much as 5 years ago and I have been making do with what I have got (I think almost all of us have been in that boat sometime in the last 4 years), but at least I still try to ad topics where I can.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Trace Route is a great tool to see if the internet is bogging down somewhere. A fast response time from the server in questions does not necessarily mean a fast download from that server, just that you have been acknowledged. It seems to me that the server this site is hosted on is taxed in it's capacity, and therefore cannot keep pace with the demand for services. I have no doubt that it would not take a large DNS (denial of service attack) to collapse the server. 

As someone else commented, either Shad needs to provide better service or risk loosing the site to the patrons leaving for greener (aka faster) pastures. I keep coming back, but it is getting harder to tolerate the dragging service. 

Bob C.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Site is pretty good for me, speed wise.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

it would not take a large DNS (denial of service attack) to collapse the server. 
DNS = Domain Name System
DoS = Denial of Service


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

It's much slower than any other train forum for me, and it doesn't seem to matter where I am trying it from. Another thing that has been driving me nuts is the threads are all time scrambled--or is that just some setting I've missed? While I'm ranting....this site seems to have become more and more of a manufactures/fanboy/shill forum than anything else. It seems to me that most of the posts are being done by a few people who are pushing their products or their buddies, to the point where I've pretty much given up posting because I know I'll be contradicted by a know-it-all with an agenda--hidden or otherwise. And I don't think it's just this site--I see the same guys popping up on all the train forums, but it seems this one is worse because they know there is more traffic here. As soon as anyone posts anything contradictory--BAM--down comes the hammer on them. Rant over...


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dwight - Thanks for the correction, I knew that. DUH!!! 

Cougar, 

As for the sight slowness, I usually read the forums on my lunch hour at the office where I have the pleasure of a T3 internet connection, and this site is still dirt slow. That is the source of my conclusion that the server is the issue, not the path it takes from the server to the individual. 

As for Manufacturer's favorites / agendas, I both agree and disagree. There are those who attempt to market themselves and their products, and there are those who have favorite manufacturers that they stick up for. We all have preferences, and will defend what we think is 'right'. Those here who are a bit more forward in their posts can get annoying, but they are frequently some of the best information, and sometimes mis-information. I have in the past read the four major large scale, non-pay-for sites on a daily basis. Due to the speed issues here, my regularity is beginning to wane. Don't get me wrong, there is great stuff here, although as was said above, loosing the archives was a huge blow. Habits are a tough thing to break, and I doubt I will ever completely abandon this site, but long waits for a page are getting old. 

My tuppence worth. 

Bob C.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By norman on 02 Dec 2012 05:34 PM 
Hi guys: 

Yes, extremely slow. 

I posted a question about this over a year ago and many members stated that they had no problem. ???? 
Sometimes this site is so slow that I Just give up and move over to the other forum. 
The problem is this forum has more memebers and consequently more advice than on the other forum. 

The live steam section is best on this forum. 

Not a member of either forum although I have donated funds to the other forum as that forum just seems to be a friendlier environment. 

Too many meanies on this forum, especially one person in particular, although I still am interested in their (his) postings. 

The dating ad featuring the hot busty middle aged babes is really not suitable for a model train forum as youngsters must also be viewing this forum. 
There is a proper place for hot busty middle aged babes. This is not it. 

Norman 


Yes, they should be in my spa!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

i have the same slowness, but now if i click on a topic the header jumps right up but the content takes 30 sec or more to come up


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

The site does offer good value for money spent in terms of depth and breadth of subject content compared to many others.

There are several simple things that can (must) be fixed on the server side beyond the network latency found on just reaching the server itself. Since the site is a portal and every hit involves a database query with profile checks, some basic optimization and db tuning is also needed badly. A web console debug simply yielded issues with the CSS that can easily be fixed. Another issue is the software and the advts on the splash page could be throttled down in favor of other pages.

The main culprit here is the 'ActiveSocial' widget besides the malformed css (Mozilla found issues). Simply observe the full rendering time of just the home page and the reason it took that long. An easy fix though.


```
------Technical stuff below:
 [09:53:53.629] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 11314ms]
--
[09:54:05.097] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveForumsWhatsNew/module.css[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 65ms]
[09:54:04.929] Expected end of value but found ':'.  Error in parsing value for 'font-family'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/Portals/0/Skins/mls_3-5/skin.css:292[/url]
[09:54:04.931] Unknown property '-moz-border-radius'.  Declaration dropped. @ 
[url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/themes/_activesocial/css/module.css:30[/url]
[09:54:04.951] Unknown property '-moz-border-radius'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/module.css:33[/url]
[09:54:04.951] Unknown property '-moz-border-radius-bottomleft'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/module.css:146[/url]
[09:54:04.951] Unknown property '-moz-border-radius-bottomright'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/module.css:146[/url]
[09:54:04.952] Unknown property 'zoom'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/module.css:264[/url]
[09:54:04.952] Unknown property '-moz-border-radius-topleft'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/module.css:266[/url]
[09:54:04.952] Unknown property '-moz-border-radius-topright'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/module.css:266[/url]
[09:54:04.952] Error in parsing value for 'filter'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/module.css:325[/url]
[09:54:04.953] Unknown property '-moz-opacity'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/module.css:513[/url]
[09:54:04.953] Error in parsing value for 'font-style'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/module.css:555[/url]
[09:54:04.954] Unknown property 'zoom'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/Blog/module.css:216[/url]
[09:54:05.117] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/desktopmodules/activesocial/scripts/activesocial.ashx?v=1.6.1&PortalId=0&language=en-US[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 326ms]
[09:54:05.201] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=816&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 64ms]
[09:54:05.202] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=695&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 79ms]
[09:54:05.203] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=11358&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 78ms]
[09:54:05.204] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=1890&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 146ms]
[09:54:05.204] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=4804&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 105ms]
[09:54:05.205] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=6225&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 137ms]
[09:54:05.206] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=8149&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 167ms]
[09:54:05.207] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=189&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 172ms]
[09:54:05.208] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=10936&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 209ms]
[09:54:05.208] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=6820&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 216ms]
[09:54:05.209] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=11354&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 248ms]
[09:54:05.210] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=1068&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 249ms]
[09:54:05.211] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?&uid=8390&h=32&w=32[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 264ms]
[09:54:05.212] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=6841&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 292ms]
[09:54:04.988] The stylesheet [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveForumsWhatsNew/module.css[/url] was not loaded because its MIME type, "text/html", is not 
"text/css". @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/[/url]
[09:54:05.214] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=557&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 222ms]
[09:54:05.215] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=1397&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 261ms]
[09:54:05.216] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=66&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 256ms]
[09:54:05.216] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=2359&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 262ms]
[09:54:05.217] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=3592&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 333ms]
[09:54:05.218] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=1466&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 349ms]
[09:54:05.218] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=11283&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 332ms]
[09:54:05.219] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=1068&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 459ms]
[09:54:05.220] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=10176&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 453ms]
[09:54:05.221] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=751&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 372ms]
[09:54:05.222] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=6936&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 463ms]
[09:54:05.222] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=7361&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 462ms]
[09:54:05.223] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=4463&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 503ms]
[09:54:05.224] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=6261&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 479ms]
[09:54:05.224] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=33&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 569ms]
[09:54:05.225] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=7734&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 559ms]
[09:54:05.226] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=5736&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 544ms]
[09:54:05.226] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=3598&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 544ms]
[09:54:05.227] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveSocial/profilepic.ashx?PortalId=0&uid=3330&h=48&w=48[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 582ms]
[09:54:05.228] GET [url]http://youtu.be/B-oq95Ul6-A[/url] [HTTP/1.1 302 Found 304ms]
[09:54:05.229] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveForumsWhatsNew/module.css[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 97ms]
[09:54:06.218] GET [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-oq95Ul6-A&feature=youtu.be[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 344ms]
[09:54:06.218] GET [url]http://ads.modelrailroadsonline.com/www/delivery/spc.php?[/url]
zones=7%3D17%7C23%3D6%7C4%3D11%7C11%3D16%7C42%3D7%7C12%3D9%7C17%3D13%7C34%3D14%7C13%3D18%7C35%3D19%7CForum%20-
%20Top%3D7%7CLeft%20-%20Top%3D15%7CLeft%20-%20Sidebar%3D4%7CLeft%20-%20Lower%3D20%7CForum%20-%20Bottom%3D1%7CHomepage%20-
%20Top%3D21%7CTop%20Right%3D12%7C&nz=1&source=&r=54679056&charset=UTF-8&loc=http%3A//www.mylargescale.com/ [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 393ms]
[09:54:07.478] POST [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/activesocial/cb.ashx?PortalId=0[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 80ms]
[09:54:06.540] Expected ':' but found 'undefined'.  Declaration dropped. @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/[/url]
[09:54:06.660] An unbalanced tree was written using document.write() causing data from the network to be reparsed. For more information 
[url]https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Optimizing_Your_Pages_for_Speculative_Parsing[/url] @ [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/:1149[/url]
[09:54:07.481] GET [url]http://ads.modelrailroadsonline.com/www/delivery/lg.php?[/url]
bannerid=26&campaignid=6&zoneid=12&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mylargescale.com%2F&cb=2f10dc5d54 [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 104ms]
[09:54:07.640] GET [url]http://youtu.be/B-oq95Ul6-A[/url] [HTTP/1.1 302 Found 70ms]
[09:54:07.641] GET [url]http://www.google-analytics.com/__utm.gif?utmwv=5.3.8&utms=29&utmn=647470179&utmhn=www.mylargescale.com&utmcs=UTF-[/url]
8&utmsr=1920x1080&utmvp=1899x280&utmsc=24-bit&utmul=en-
us&utmje=1&utmfl=11.5%20r502&utmdt=G%20Scale%20Model%20Train%20Forum%20%26%20Online%20Community%20-%20myLargescale.com&utmhid=1053037650&utmr=-
&utmp=%2F&utmac=UA-648795-
1&utmcc=__utma%3D91617670.1835205347.1354416634.1354587623.1354629626.15%3B%2B__utmz%3D91617670.1354457859.4.2.utmcsr%3Dgoogle%7Cutmccn%3D(organic)
%7Cutmcmd%3Dorganic%7Cutmctr%3D(not%2520provided)%3B%2B__utmv%3D91617670.Dispatch%2520Newsletter%257CRegistered%2520Users%257CSubscribers%257C1st
%2520Class%2520Member%3B&utmu=HB~ [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 37ms]
[09:54:07.642] GET [url]http://www.google-analytics.com/__utm.gif?utmwv=5.3.8&utms=30&utmn=1300547793&utmhn=www.mylargescale.com&utmt=var&utmac=UA-648795-[/url]
1&utmcc=__utma%3D91617670.1835205347.1354416634.1354587623.1354629626.15%3B%2B__utmz%3D91617670.1354457859.4.2.utmcsr%3Dgoogle%7Cutmccn%3D(organic)
%7Cutmcmd%3Dorganic%7Cutmctr%3D(not%2520provided)%3B%2B__utmv%3D91617670.Dispatch%2520Newsletter%257CRegistered%2520Users%257CSubscribers%257C1st
%2520Class%2520Member%3B&utmu=HBAQ~ [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 73ms]
[09:54:07.795] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/desktopmodules/digrotate/digRotate.swf?placebo=634902044348699785[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 201ms]
 
 
[09:54:08.063] GET [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-oq95Ul6-A&feature=youtu.be[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 389ms]
[09:54:08.427] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/Portals/0/DigRotate/475/config.xml?m=1&randVar143=83[/url] [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 74ms]
[09:54:08.614] GET [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/DigRotate/ThumbHandler.ashx?[/url]
id=20,19,18,17,16,15,14,13,12,11,10,9&portalid=0&module=475&width=16&height=16&randVar194=61 [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 105ms]
```


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Speed is reasonable with high speed connection, I'm personally not seeing the problems others have, but these out of order posts are driving me nuts!


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

```
Traceroute has started… traceroute to [url]www.mylargescale.com[/url] (208.94.244.171), 64 hops max, 72 byte packets  1  10.0.1.1 (10.0.1.1)  10.186 ms  1.697 ms  0.706 ms  2  * * *  3  tge0-1-0-1.milwwiwaln-asr1.wi.rr.com (24.160.230.140)  51.532 ms  19.659 ms  12.502 ms  4  network-024-160-229-192.wi.rr.com (24.160.229.192)  18.756 ms  32.725 ms  26.318 ms  5  ae-6-0.cr0.chi30.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.206)  22.814 ms  14.520 ms  16.734 ms  6  ae-1-0.pr0.chi10.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.155)  13.011 ms  16.274 ms  14.622 ms  7  te0-2-0-7.ccr22.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.11.145)  21.331 ms  24.013 ms  24.002 ms  8  te0-7-0-18.ccr21.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.87.189)  28.504 ms  22.235 ms  21.655 ms  9  te0-4-0-1.mpd22.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.25.69)  23.018 ms     te0-4-0-5.mpd22.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.181)  24.304 ms     te0-3-0-0.mpd22.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.9)  24.867 ms 10  te0-2-0-4.mpd22.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.84.85)  42.869 ms  43.697 ms  45.294 ms 11  te2-1.mag02.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.166)  51.372 ms  40.403 ms  42.586 ms 12  38.104.86.74 (38.104.86.74)  41.324 ms  47.209 ms  45.185 ms 13  dc2sw1.kcmodatacenter.com (96.43.134.38)  40.303 ms  48.132 ms  47.179 ms 14  [url]www.mylargescale.com[/url] (208.94.244.171)  52.975 ms  47.533 ms  55.793 ms
```
 I altogether stopped using the site for the last couple months, like others have said the quality and quantity of posting has gone down considerably which I believe is directly related to the sites performance. I've always thought MyLargescale was the best resource out there for all things in our hobby, I've learned so much from browsing the pages of this forum. But the software is clunky, outdated and not user friendly at all. My biggest pet peave is that stupid code inserted into your posts after replying! Also half the site was never even finished after the big transfer/upgrade. All the features/resources pages are either non-existant or really outdated. For these reason's I have never paid for a 1st class membership. 

I administer my own forum for bmw enthusiasts, and I know it takes a lot of work to maintain my small 750 member forum. But I'm also not taking in any revenue from ad's or membership fees. The cost for vBulletin or in my opinion the better option Invision Power Board could easily be covered by the revenues generated by this site. Having robust, modern software with plenty of integration to photo galleries and article pages would greatly improve the user experience and performance of this site. I took over my forum from its creator just 3 months ago and we've already seen a 30% increase in user registration and 150% increase in user activity, just from promoting the site via facebook and getting the forums more active, I think the same could easily be done here on myLargeScale if Shad still has the time to do so or if he is willing to let the site go to a new owner.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I realize that there are issues with the site. I have a long list of things that I know need work. Sorting issues, speed, html issues, mobile compatibility, missing old content, etc. With that being said, I feel that a lot of the speed complaints are a bit exaggerated. I know there are speed issues, but even at their worst, I only wait 5 or 6 seconds for the server to respond and send the page. I browse just the same as most of you over my cable modem and the speed is adequate. Not optimal, but adequate. Most likely, the reason for the slowness is the sheer number of posts, nearly 240,000. I need to do some optimization on the database end and on the hardware end as well. I have some ideas in mind, and will start working on them this week. I think that maybe the sorting issues are related as well. There are other things I can do like optimize the HTML and layouts. I will work on that as well. 

The problem I'm running into is, in order to resolve some of the problems, I'm required to make some upgrades to the system. These are problematic, as they can, and almost always do introduce other problems, and sometimes don't fix the current ones.. I can't always catch the new problems because I can't replicate everyone's computer. So when I release the updates, people will complain and there will be countless threads about how lousy MLS is and how I don't know what I'm doing, etc. I'm damned if I do, and now, damned if I don't. I'm really in a no win situation. No matter what choice I make, I won't please everyone, in fact I'll probably piss off everyone at one point or another. Ultimately, I need to get the upgrades done, and I'll have to work through the problems with those of you that have them.

The other factor here is my time and ability to get the needed work done. I won't go into details, but let's just say that 2012 has been one doozy of a year. Dealing with children's and wife's health problems. As many of you know, my father passed away in July, and I've been dealing with his estate, his business partner and talking over paying all the bills for my mom. I've taken on a lot of responsibility of taking care or my mom, and am currently in the process of selling my home and buying one with an apartment for her. It's just been a crazy year. In addition, work (my real job) has been quite busy. We moved to a new office this last month and I had quite a bit of work to do in that. Because of all my challenges at home, I've had to take a lot of time off work and my employer has started expecting a little more of me.. So I can't work on MLS while I'm there, which leaves me to do things when I am at home.

I am hoping that I will be able to focus on MLS over the holiday break. I will have about a week off, and I should be able to make some progress. I'm not promising a delivery of everything, but I promise I will work on it. (Unless my house sells in the next 2 weeks and I end up moving during that time.)

Priority number one will be to speed things up a bit and get the forum sorting working correctly. After that, I'll start working on the upgrades. I'll admit it, I've let things slide a bit here, especially this year, and I resolve to do better in the coming months.

Thanks for your patience...

Shad


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd hate to have everybody criticizing the two websites I have - they're a good ten years old, a simpler time. I find MLS a bit slow but, hey, this is a hobby, not Amazon. 

The dating ad featuring the hot busty middle aged babes is really not suitable for a model train forum as youngsters must also be viewing this forum. 
There is a proper place for hot busty middle aged babes. This is not it. 

I've never seen anything like that on MLS. Shows you how different each person's experience can be on the same site. 

JackM


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow Shad, you have way too much on your plate! I guess that I didn't really mind that MLS wouldn't even open this morning, I entertained myself reading the same core group's postings over on LSC... came back and this time an adress went into the address bar ... really frustrating when there's no addy to refresh! 

Have you ever asked for help from our more comp savy members? Farm out problem areas and then have 'em send their results to you for confirmation and application? 
Or even more radical hiring a temp to fix it? 

We realise you are over taxed and we support you taking care of family first.... but we sorta feel like a family too and 'we' think we deserve better. You need help. 
'We' need you to get help as we are beginning to feel like Ugly Step Children.... shoo, go away, I'll get to you when..... 
Were I a free member I'd stay silent, but as a constant dues payer, well I paid for a voice.... to offer suggestions and of course to vent a tad. 
I wish you well with your juggling act and hope you keep all your balls in the air. 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey! 

While we are on the subject of instant gratification, could somebody help me figure out how to make my microwave oven work in reverse? That way I could make homemade ice cream in about 10 minutes. 

(Just thought a little comic relief was needed.) 
Everyone have a great day, 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, it's enough of a problem that comic relief won't help much, if at all. 

It's getting frustrating even for me, who reads basically EVERY new message on the forum every day. Researching used to be not so tough, I knew where most posts were on what forums, and just go there and scroll down. 

Now with the random order, I can't find threads I want to reference, or where I would put a link in a thread to a newbie in the beginners forum. The search function is poor and usually using google externally to search the site works as well or better. 

I'm afraid the migration to LSC has begun. 

Too bad. 

Greg 

(P.S. I'm not only a paying member, but a lifetime member)


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen it bounce back and forth several time. It seems that shortly after it gets fixed it lapses back into chaos. I wonder if a hacker is accessing something and messing with the settings??? Not a software expert, just asking if it is a possible reason this is happening.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think we are on a 'party line'* in old fashioned Idaho... 

* Partylines weren't about fun, you had to wait for a open time on a line shared by several households.... yes I pilot a way back machine... 

Our fearless Webmaster has a demading family at the moment, the old software expired forcing a change that's not fully debugged, that's all. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Am I doing something RIGHT? Not once have I found posts in any forum to be out of order. Most recent post is at the bottom of the page, earliest post is at the top. Everything in between is in chronological order. 

Maybe I shoulda bought one of those powerball tickets last week. 

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Unless you're talking about the "table of contents" for a given forum. I thought these complaints were about the postings within a forum subject. 

In the words of the immortal Emily Latella: "Never mind". 

JackM


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 10 Dec 2012 10:58 AM 
Unless you're talking about the "table of contents" for a given forum. I thought these complaints were about the postings within a forum subject. 

In the words of the immortal Emily Latella: "Never mind".
JackM You got it Jack.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I know at this point what the problem is.. That's the good news.. The bad news is, there isn't an easy solution. It's going to require some hardware reconfiguration. One solution will require some capital, the other will require about 24 hours of downtime. I'm trying to decide what the best course of action is. There are positives and negatives to both solutions. It's just coming up with the right solution. I need to do a little more investigation. Most likely in the break between Christmas and New Years, I will opt for the downtime solution and will try to do it overnight and hopefully have it take much less time. I won't go into technical details here, but if anyone is curious, you can drop me an email.

Thanks,

Shad


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! 
I only read this post because I figured I must be missing something. I have no loading-speed problems. I usually open 6-8 tabs at a time and start reading as soon as I stop clicking on posts. Since the sorting issue i have been using the "Not Read" button and picking the categories that I normally read. I just went there and opened ten tabs starting at the top and they were all open before I could go back to the first one. The only slow opening sites I run into are two or three live steam posters that use their own website for pictures. They usually have large numbers of pictures per page as well. Other than that, (and it is not a new thing for me) I have had no issues. I have a "slow" (read cheaper) cable provider and use Firefox. And I am in NW Florida.

Larry


----------

